# Crayfish EXPERTS - ID these two



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Asking the experts on crayfish to ID these two.
It's not the common procambarus alleni for the first one.

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sigh... I guess no one can tell me at all.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I am no expert, but looks like Procambarus pubescens to me.


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

i can't id them, but this site has decent pics and info
Crayfish World Picture Index
there is a crayfish tank in my future, so i am interested in learning how to id crays


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Kinda looks like Tiger crayfish. check out my post 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crustaceans-inverts-mollusks-23/tiger-crayfish-babies-18678/


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Kinda looks like Tiger crayfish. check out my post
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crustaceans-inverts-mollusks-23/tiger-crayfish-babies-18678/


OH BOY! and hey Claudia, it's definitely been awhile since I last talked to you. Got any baby tigers to sell? =)



nao said:


> i can't id them, but this site has decent pics and info
> Crayfish World Picture Index
> there is a crayfish tank in my future, so i am interested in learning how to id crays


I can't thank you more than enough, this is going to help ALOT


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U know were to find me lol I have no crays anymore


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

both are aussie red claw crayfish but females so they dont have the red beside their pincers.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow. So according to what u just told me, the reason why they look a little different is becuz of the gender.
So I guess all males have the red on the claw and all females don't?

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Wow. So according to what u just told me, the reason why they look a little different is becuz of the gender.
> So I guess all males have the red on the claw and all females don't?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


If you look up Cherax quadricarinatus that is what you will read regarding their sexual dimorphism.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Ming  Hope you got your answers cause I didn't have a clue


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> Hey Ming  Hope you got your answers cause I didn't have a clue


I know Ming well enough... but you just hurt my feelings when you couldn't distinguish the two of us =(
And you completely forgot we even met before... you have two big giant dobbermans that you take two elementary school to teach kids that they're not aggressive. Sigh... i demand a breeding pair of crayfish from you now LOL


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Don't give "Kris" too hard of a time. I mean i did pick up a few marimo balls from him and his huge doberman. Besides Jack, you and I look alike


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! After about 3-4 years and I still remember the dobberman. But it's true enough that we both seem alike LOL!


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

Soooo, your cray has been id'ed as a - Procambarus pubescens- or - Tiger- or Zebra- crayfish (Cherax peknyi)-Cherax cf. papuanus, Tiger Crayfish ....depends which site i read.-- or maybe a female Australian redclaw crayfish (Cherax quadricarinatus) -----so what kinda cray is it?? and can they dye crays???? - the ones a saw at store were very solid colorful colored.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Baobeizhu is most correct on this one. it's a Cherax quadricarinatus female.
The colors can depend on alot of things. Stability of the critter, food and diet, water chemistry, etc. Everything takes a part whether for fish or crays. The cray I have has darken up, but a shy little thing. She's had four of her legs torn off when I got her, two has regrown back a little, but will have to wait for each shed until I see a difference.

For now, enjoy these Procambarus Clarkii Red babies~ Cheers


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

eternity302 - did you know the id when you put the pics up??? Cherax and Procambarus --would you put them in a tank together??? crayfish plague- i want a cray or two- but they ain't cheap. i don't want to make a deadly mistake. i am ferry dependent- so it costs $20+ just to get to vancouver- if bring auto $100.(i public transport) So when i fish/invert shop, i have to have a plan. did you check out the colorful crays on Hastings???


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I knew the ID of a procambarus and cherax, but didn't know the EXACT species. And are they housed together? no, I have several tanks that splits them apart, and some are in dividers.

As far as the crayfish plague, I am not going to lie, and I am no expert in that. After switching them through tanks, different PVC caves, I have not experience any odd death. All is eating healthy and enjoying life. I absolutely have no clue what people were talking about, and ofcourse, I didn't hear about this until later. I did all the switcher ups before I even heard of such a plague. How long has it been? well, since late Nov. to early Dec. and no signs of death.

As per going to Hastings, unfortunately I haven't. Been way too lazy, but I have been going to Fraser Aquarium, they got a few Procambarus and Cherax (two species of cherax)

I am very glad I have someone that shares the same interest. =) So very nice to meet you Nao


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

lazy, i use the ,
http://www.translink.ca/
to get around, i lived in van for many years, but since living on coast, i have been more places by skytrain than i would of driven, Multiplex Aquarium & Pet Supplies has got crappy reviews, but i like the place.--- gilmore/hastings-this weekend a new fishy store is opening(aprils) and having draw and such, i still don't know how to tell the difference between procambarus and cherax,---being they are a different species- is there no simple way to id them? anyways i shall return to Multiplex and see what they have


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I find all procambarus are smaller in size and claws. But ofcourse, check before purchasing. I actually saw them, went home to make space and went back the next week to buy them, ofcourse someone else could of bought them, but with crayfish, I really don't think I got a choice LOL always have to make some more room~


----------

